# Korra vs Edward Elric



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

VS.


Edward Elric



Battle Conditions

-Both are in character

-Win by KO

-Standard equipment for both

-They start the fight about third feet apart

Round one

-No prep time

-Speed is equal

-No knowledge

Round two

- Both have knowledge


Location:
-The fight take place in a empty woods



Who wins?


----------



## Velocity (Jul 1, 2012)

Korra basically nukes him. She's about as physically strong as he is, there's no reason she can't react to everything he does and her manipulation of the four elements is more instinctive than his - so most of his Alchemy won't do much against her.

There's also the Avatar State which, of course, is a total rape. She could even take away his Alchemy with that.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Jul 1, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Korra basically nukes him. She's about as physically strong as he is, there's no reason she can't react to everything he does and her manipulation of the four elements is more instinctive than his - so most of his Alchemy won't do much against her.
> 
> There's also the Avatar State which, of course, is a total rape. She could even take away his Alchemy with that.



I agree Korra wins but how can she take away his alchemy?


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

@Val

I think Velocity means to bitchen Ed up.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Couldn't Ed just transmute his arm into a machinegun and gg Korra?


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> Couldn't Ed just transmute his arm into a machinegun and gg Korra?



Don't you know? Ed doesn't kill. Also this fight is determined by K.O.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Don't you know? Ed doesn't kill. Also this fight is determined by K.O.



Then he aims for the non-vital areas 

On a more serious note, couldn't he just use non-lethal bullets?


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> On a more serious note, couldn't he just use non-lethal bullets?



I doubt Korra will give the Ed the chance to use 'em.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> I doubt Korra will give the Ed the chance to use 'em.



Or vice-versa


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> Or vice-versa



Touche 

Fight goes: Korra disses him for being so short and takes the opportunity to oust him by Earthbending his ass up to the sky.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Honestly though. 

I haven't seen all that much of Korra, but I don't remember seeing anything in the original Avatar: The Last Airbender to put anyone's speed in such a high league as to completely outmatch a guy who can react to goddamn gatling gun and survive. So he can probably react to almost anything she throws at him giving him ample time to transmute and since Ed transmutes at essentially the speed of touch, he doesn't need all that much time either.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> Honestly though.
> 
> I haven't seen all that much of Korra, but I don't remember seeing anything in the original Avatar: The Last Airbender to put anyone's speed in such a high league as to completely outmatch a guy who can react to goddamn gatling gun and survive. So he can probably react to almost anything she throws at him giving him ample time to transmute and since Ed transmutes at essentially the speed of touch, he doesn't need all that much time either.



Dude, I don't remember Ed outrunning a gatling gun.  Also this is Brotherhood. Ed always transmutes a wall before gatling guns are on the fire. Or he has Al block 'em with his strong burly metal body.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Dude, I don't remember Ed outrunning a gatling gun.



I never said outrunning. I said reacting to. It was when he was fighting the priest guy near the beginning (I can't remember his name). The guy made the gatling gun and started shooting at Ed and Ed, _after the priest guy started shooting_, created a wall around himself that blocked the bullets.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> I never said outrunning. I said reacting to. It was when he was fighting the priest guy near the beginning (I can't remember his name). The guy made the gatling gun and started shooting at Ed and Ed, _after the priest guy started shooting_, created a wall around himself that blocked the bullets.



Cornello's the dude's name.
Also it's a matter of distance.

The machine gun feat in chapter one was an outlier considering that his other feats throughout the rest of the seires seem to contradict it. As for scar having trouble with Ed when he used winter automail, the only reason that happened was because Ed tricked scar and he would have still gotten beaten if it wasnt for winry destracting scar. Now, while Ed may not be a bullet timer, he is indeed incredibly fast. I believe that that he has a good chance againt korra


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Also it's a matter of distance.



Distance? That was more or less point blank distance. A few yards at most.



Bender said:


> The machine gun feat in chapter one was an outlier considering that his other feats throughout the rest of the seires seem to contradict it.



Such as? In my time in the OBD that is the first time I've ever heard someone say that that feat is an outlier. Granted, he's _not faster_ than bullets, but his _reaction time_ is about bullet speed.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> Distance? That was more or less point blank distance. A few yards at most.



Eh, no way man. If it was point blank then we'd see the impact of shooting with the gatling gun closer to Cornello.




> Such as? In my time in the OBD that is the first time I've ever heard someone say that that feat is an outlier. Granted, he's _not faster_ than bullets, but his _reaction time_ is about bullet speed.



Plus, you forget that Korra can metalbend Ed's arm.


Also first fight speed is equal and Korra is relatively fast as well.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFcSdo8h_AI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


Hell, anything Ed tries to transmute, metal/Earth Korra can use against him.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Eh, no way man. If it was point blank then we'd see the impact of shooting with the gatling gun closer to Cornello.



This is what point blank means:



This is the range:

Link removed

Like I said, no more than a few yards. That qualifies as point blank range.




Bender said:


> Plus, you forget that Korra can metalbend Ed's arm.



What is the range on metal bending?




Bender said:


> Also first fight speed is equal and Korra is relatively fast as well.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFcSdo8h_AI&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]



And that's assuming it gets to close range.



Bender said:


> Hell, anything Ed tries to transmute, metal/Earth Korra can use against him.



And what, exactly, makes you think she's fast enough to metal bend bullets flying at her?


----------



## Wutani (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Plus, you forget that Korra can metalbend Ed's arm.



I didn't see Korra metal bend once in the entire series.

Edit: Nor Aang for that matter in that series.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> This is what point blank means:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




This is in character remember? 

Ed won't kill because he has a no kill policy remember?  Also speed is equal.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> This is in character remember?
> 
> Ed won't kill because he has a no kill policy remember?  Also speed is equal.



Didn't Ed kill Father?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

since when can korra can metalbend?


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Wutani said:


> Didn't Ed kill Father?



No, Father died because he had a power meltdown.

Also there's at the end of season one Korra has learned airbending.

EDIT:

Crap, my bad about the metalbending call. I don't remember Korra doing that.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Ed won't kill because he has a no kill policy remember?



And he doesn't have to shoot to kill. Or even use lethal bullets 



Bender said:


> Also speed is equal.



Speed=/=Reaction Speed


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Also, while Ed never killed anyone, he did seem to show intention to kill a few times, IIRC.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> And he doesn't have to shoot to kill. Or even use lethal bullets



Ed has only used a gun when he's a desperate situation.




> Speed=/=Reaction Speed



Korra can go up into the air and use airbending to own Ed.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Korra

    Better hand to hand combat
    Can dish out faster attacks via Air and Fire meaning she can quickly hurt Ed before he even claps
    Has better mobility than ed for the fact she can use Fire,Air, WATER,and Earth to move about (ed would only have time to stop her Earth attacks thats at his best)
    If forced in a bad point where she can't win she will go Avatar state.

Edward

    Much smarter
    Better at battle plans

Sorry can't think of anything that ed can top her in anything other than those if someone wants to add any please tell me. It's just she out classes him in fire power for the fact any one of the elements could easily take him out. Again an attack from her breath wind attack which i've seen knock over people with ease. 

Ed will need some type of plan and not only that he needs prep time to come out on top thats at the very least cause if he doesn't know what she can do right from the get go and all she has to see him clap and touch the ground her only goal will just be to stop him before he does that again. As again ed mainly uses earth based attacks he can't pop metal out of no where guys if we want he would need to first find the area where the type of rock is located so he can transmute it. By the time he does anything of the sort she beats the crap out of him.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> No, Father died because he had a power meltdown.
> 
> Also there's at the end of season one Korra has learned airbending.
> 
> ...



No worries on the metal bending I was wracking my brain trying to remember if that happened lol.

Ed was actually pretty vicious versus Father he pierced his face with a transmuted spear.
Link removed

He then proceeded to punch a hole in Fathers chest.

Link removed


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

@Wutani

Eh, IIRC Ed was dishing out all sorts of vicious attacks on Father because Al had just sacrificed himself to get him his arm and leg back.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Wutani
> 
> Eh, IIRC Ed was dishing out all sorts of vicious attacks on Father because Al had just sacrificed himself to get him his arm and leg back.



Yeah, I was just addressing the idea that he was somehow a push over and didn't like to engage in vicious combat when that isn't true, he also had some extensive duels with Scar.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Ed has only used a gun when he's a desperate situation.



...and your point is?



Bender said:


> Korra can go up into the air and use airbending to own Ed.



Bullets can fly in upwards directions too.



Bender said:


> Can dish out faster attacks via Air and Fire meaning she can quickly hurt Ed before he even claps



Eh, no she can't. Said fire and air don't travel anywhere near as quickly as things like...bullets. Meaning that dodging them won't be hard. Also after a few yards, the flames aren't so fas that Ed can't do alchemy in the interim.



Bender said:


> Has better mobility than ed for the fact she can use Fire,Air, WATER,and Earth to move about (*ed would only have time to stop her Earth attacks thats at his best*)



Funny.

And while base Ed might not be able to move through as many elements as Korra, he sure as hell has more, faster alternatives. For example, all he needs to do is find a tree and he can make a primitive bike (bikes can be made of wood and the basic components of rubber can be found in a tree as well). Of course that is just one possibility.



Bender said:


> If forced in a bad point where she can't win she will go Avatar state.



And we are assuming she survives that long...because?



Bender said:


> Sorry can't think of anything that ed can top her in anything other than those if someone wants to add any please tell me.



...Alchemy? The ability to turn anything around him into something else via alchemy.



Bender said:


> Better hand to hand combat



Except it wouldn't be hand to hand combat. It'd be hand to metal arm combat. I bet it would hurt Korra a LOT if she punched the hunk of tough metal that is Ed's arm. Not to mention that he can turn his arm into almost any weapon, including a blade or a spike-filled mace, which makes things very, very bad for the unarmed Korra.

But that aside, Ed has plenty of feats showing him to be an able melee fighter in and of himself.



Bender said:


> As again ed mainly uses earth based attacks he can't pop metal out of no where guys if we want he would need to first find the area where the type of rock is located so he can transmute it.



Because...it's not like he has an entire arm made of metal that he's used for transmutation before, right?

And not to mention that Ed can use the Earth itself as a weapon by altering it's shape using alchemy and turning the ground below Kora into sharp spikes and the like.



Bender said:


> thats at the very least cause if he doesn't know what she can do right from the get go and all she has to see him clap and touch the ground her only goal will just be to stop him before he does that again.



And what on Earth makes you think that she is so much faster than him and that her attacks are fast enough to make it impossible for Ed to do alchemy?

Also, why are you talking about Ed's need to clap to use alchemy as if he's the only one who needs to use motions to use his abilities? Korra can't bend anything at the speed of thought, now can she? All the forms of bending also require their own movement patterns and the like to be used, so she has only a slightly lesser version of, if not the _exact same_, weakness that he does.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> ...and your point is?



Meaning it's only if it means he'll die or someone else close to him will. Ed has never killed nor tried killing anyone.  This is a fight that's determined by being K.O'ed. And even then I doubt what he can transmute will be able to put Korra down for good.


Also on another note I'm just going to go back to square one. Seriously that bullet timing feat seems like grade A baloney and a total outlier shit.

Now be patient with me but I looked up some threads talking about Ed being a bullet timer and came across this thread in the OBD:



The scans are way inconsistent

As a posts from the thread dictates:



> Scar isn't a bullet timer, we've seen the scans at that's easily an aim dodging feat and the bullet timing feat that's in the OP is an inconsistency unless you want to tell me that the wall Ed summoned broke the sound barrier.
> 
> I'm an avid FMA fan so I'm not deliberately downplaying the feat, the only person who I would hand at least supersonic reaction time to is Wrath





> Because alchemy isn't instant that can be made like I said:
> -The bad guy creates the machine gun at the same time Ed touchs the ground.
> -The Bad guy fires, the wall is "growing".
> -The bullets arrive to where Ed is at the sma etime the wall is complete.



I'm not trying to make this up to win the debate but it just seems way inconsistent.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Meaning it's only if it means he'll die or someone else close to him will.



My point was that Ed could still make one regardless at some point in the fight. Especially in the scenario where he has prep.



Bender said:


> Ed has never killed nor tried killing anyone.



Ed's definitely fought with deadly intent several times before, even if only for self defense.



Bender said:


> And even then I doubt what he can transmute will be able to put Korra down for good.



Funny.



Bender said:


> Now be patient with me but I looked up some threads talking about Ed being a bullet timer and came across this thread in the OBD:



If you read through that thread you also notice that literally every single argument raised against his being a bullet timer is very promptly debunked shortly thereafter.



Bender said:


> The scans are way inconsistent



How so? I mean the thread includes several of these "supposed" inconsistencies...that are near immediately debunked.



Bender said:


> As a posts from the thread dictates:



And we are simply supposed to take them at their word...because? There are very nice refutations to all of those points made.

Also, not to mention that one of those points was made by the great Unknown 



Bender said:


> I'm not trying to make this up to win the debate but it just seems way inconsistent.



Don't worry, I understand. It's a debate, all issues _should_ be up for contention.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay, I agree Ed nails Korra (not literally sickos )

 My main concern is Ed bullet timing. Because if Ed was then he would have been able to beat Scar who is only able to aim dodge.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> My main concern is Ed bullet timing. Because if Ed was then he would have been able to beat Scar who is only able to aim dodge.



But, as argued in the thread, Scar is a bullet timer as well.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

I mean look:

EU Luke Skywalker
EU Luke Skywalker

And yet we have Ed breaking the sound barrier and forming a wall after firing from a gatling gun and getting beat by Scar. Scar hasn't bullet timed from what I remember.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

scar just dodged a bunch of bullets from almost point blank

thats bullet timing


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> scar just dodged a bunch of bullets from almost point blank
> 
> thats bullet timing



Scar "Aim dodged" not bullet timed.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

he aim dodged 8 bullets from point blank range being fired by someone whos whole skill is being accurate?


----------



## Wutani (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Scar "Aim dodged" not bullet dodged.



I can understand aim dodging one bullet but he dodged like 8 in that exchange.




Lord Genome said:


> he aim dodged 8 bullets from point blank range being fired by someone whos whole skill is being accurate?



Then he juked the rifle fire later in the chapter albeit the bullet grazed him.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> he aim dodged 8 bullets from point blank range being fired by someone whos whole skill is being accurate?



Uh yeah. Dude just look:

EU Luke Skywalker
EU Luke Skywalker


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah, he dodged the bullet that got shot by hawkeye, whos whole point of being there is cause she is accurate. barely

so low supersonic level


----------



## Wutani (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> yeah, he dodged the bullet that got shot by hawkeye, whos whole point of being there is cause she is accurate. barely
> 
> so low supersonic level



There is also the fact he fought with Bradley who was deflecting machine gun fire and slicing cannon shells.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> I mean look:
> 
> EU Luke Skywalker
> EU Luke Skywalker
> ...



Firstly, I highly doubt Scar aim dodged. His body positioning seemed to imply that he knew where the bullets were flying. Also, Hawkeye is firing continuously the entire time including the panel where it shows Scar dodging the bullets.

Also, that's not even touching on how ridiculous it is to imply that one aim dodged more than 8 continuous bullets. You can't really approximate that many bullet's trajectories, especially since you have to compensate for, amongst other things, drift due to wind, recoil, adjustments on the shooter, etc., etc. Especially since all the bullets landed in such different locations.

But that's not the only example either:

EU Luke Skywalker

Here you can see Hawkeye pulling the trigger just as Scar notices her (presumably out of the corner of his eye), and then you have:

EU Luke Skywalker

That's him dodging the shot. Mind you, this was a shot fired by the character that is supposedly _the_ best shot in the army, from an odd angle out of Scar's normal field of view _and_ while he was fighting Armstrong; this is without even mentioning that rifles, of course, have significantly higher muzzle velocities than pistols.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

Wutani said:


> There is also the fact he fought with Bradley who was deflecting machine gun fire and slicing cannon shells.



clearly aim dodging


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> yeah, he dodged the bullet that got shot by hawkeye, whos whole point of being there is cause she is accurate.



Still doesn't change the fact that he aim dodged it. The only time she got a shot at him was when he was distracted. So yeah, an aim dodger who beat Ed. Ed is definitely lower level super sonic.

Here's the only time Hawkeye got a good shot in at Scar

Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that he aim dodged it. The only time she got a shot at him was when he was distracted. So yeah, an aim dodger who beat Ed. Ed is definitely lower level super sonic.
> 
> Here's the only time Hawkeye got a good shot in at Scar
> 
> ...



you cant be serious

point blank shots and a rifle shot when scar was backed up against a wall arent good shots?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

oh god my head

why


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> you cant be serious
> 
> point blank shots and a rifle shot when scar was backed up against a wall arent good shots?



Dude, did I say it wasn't a good shot?


I'll give her kudos for finally hitting him in chapter 7 but that was merely a graze.  Chapter 47 was epic shit and Scar was genuinely cornered for the first time. Had it not been for Mei's intervention he would have been screwed over.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> clearly aim dodging







Bender said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that he aim dodged it. The only time she got a shot at him was when he was distracted. So yeah, an aim dodger who beat Ed. Ed is definitely lower level super sonic.
> 
> Here's the only time Hawkeye got a good shot in at Scar
> 
> ...



...So then the dodging of the rifle bullet that had already been fired isn't enough? And I mean even if you ignore _all_ that. You are talking about a guy who wasn't cut to shreds by Bradley who treats bullets like they're tennis balls.



Bender said:


> I'll give her kudos for finally hitting him in chapter 7 but that was merely a graze.



Wh-what? Couldn't that be attributed not to her not being an excellent shot, but the fact that the friend can _dodge bullets_?!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Dude, did I say it wasn't a good shot?






Bender said:


> Still doesn't change the fact that he aim dodged it.* The only time she got a shot at him was when he was distracted*. So yeah, an aim dodger who beat Ed. Ed is definitely lower level super sonic.
> 
> *Here's the only time Hawkeye got a good shot in at Scar
> *
> ...



apparently yes, you did

plus, him being distracted and dodging the rifle shot just means hes fast enough to dodge a rifle shot while being distracted

its not that hard


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

> ...So then the dodging of the rifle bullet that had already been fired isn't enough?






> And I mean even if you ignore _all_ that. You are talking about a guy who wasn't cut to shreds by Bradley who treats bullets like they're tennis balls.



You forget Bradley has precognitive abilities also Bradley was injured a great deal  in his skirmish with GreedLing, Bucaneer, and Fuu.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 1, 2012)

Bendy downplaying like a champ.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm not sure if Korra can defeat Ed. His style seems to be more brutal than hers, and I don't see how he's never shown the intent to kill. He had absolutely no issue snapping Greed's neck BEFORE he knew the latter was a homunculus.

Anyway, this can probably go either way. If Ed transmutes a gun, Korra is fucked. In terms of physical ability, they're probably even. Edward seems to be the better martial artist in terms of skill and speed, but Korra probably has a strength advantage, being an Earthbender and all. Earthbending seems to be the only real problem for Ed here.

Also, IIRC, Ed has two bullet timing feats.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> apparently yes, you did



Misuse of wording.



> plus, him being distracted and dodging the rifle shot just means hes fast enough to dodge a rifle shot while being distracted



Look at the "!!" that means he saw it coming.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

HiroshiSenju said:


> I'm not sure if Korra can defeat Ed. His style seems to be more brutal than hers, and



She can't, Ed beats her.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah he notices as hawkeye pulls the damn trigger

and he dodges it

so maybe he can dodge bullets????


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> You forget Bradley has precognitive abilities also Bradley was injured a great deal  in his skirmish with GreedLing, Bucaneer, and Fuu.



How the fuck is precog gonna help you cut bullets from a machinegun? I mean, gatling guns have an inferior rate of fire than essentially any machinegun (due to their firing mechanism being hand cranked) and yet an 1876 era gatling gun had a rate of fire of 1200 rounds per minute under optimal conditions. That's about _60 rounds a second_. And a machinegun can beat that quite easily. Precog isn't gonna do shit against that unless you have the reflexes to keep up. Precog makes a _huge_ difference if you are gonna cut...say...one or two bullets, but when it comes to machinegun fire, it's not gonna help you cut jack shit.


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> yeah he notices as hawkeye pulls the damn trigger
> 
> and he dodges it



Yeah, because he was facing the direction it was aimed.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Look at the "!!" that means he saw it coming.



And then the very next panel that shows what he is seeing is her finger already clamped down on the trigger, meaning that the bullet has either fired or is about to fly out of the chamber because it's already been ignited. Either way, it's dodging.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Yeah, because he was facing the direction it was aimed.



Except he wasn't because the clip makes it clear that he saw it out of the corner of his eye and even _turned his face away from Armstrong_ (who was, btw, swinging punches at Scar at the time) to see her having pulled the trigger. Unless you are suggesting that Scar constantly fights with his face about 90 degrees off where his opponent is, that is a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Yeah, because he was facing the direction it was aimed.



after or as it was fired

while fighting armstrong with his back against the wall

and then he dodged it

sure sounds like bullet timing


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

@Lord Genome

Fine he's a bullet timer. Although there have been inconsistent showings. He avoided Hawkeye's gunshots just fine. But then he got shot in the kneecap later on. Then we see him get grazed by a sniper. However, all these low showings happened after Scar had been fighting. 

As it stands Scar doesn't have enough feats to qualify as BT. He's peak-Human though. He Aim-dodged Lt. Hawkeye at point-blank, dodged Basque Grand's cannonballs, and kept up with Alex Louis Armstrong. He generally did stuff that imitatible by even dudes like Batman.



paulatreides0 said:


> How the fuck is precog gonna help you cut bullets from a machinegun?



Look it up. There are plenty of fictional characters that use precog to dodge gunfire.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> @Lord Genome
> 
> Fine he's a bullet timer. Although there have been inconsistent showings. He avoided Hawkeye's gunshots just fine. But then he got shot in the kneecap later on.


if your talking about the other scans your posted its because HE DIDNT KNOW SOMEONE WAS SHOOTING AT HIM

hes not fast enough to dodge a bullet coming at him already, but hes low supersonic level, which is still bullet timing



> Then we see him get grazed by a sniper. However, all these low showings happened after Scar had been fighting.


i dont remember this, but snipers are waaaay faster than normal bullets



> As it stands Scar doesn't have enough feats to qualify as BT. He's peak-Human though. He Aim-dodged Lt. Hawkeye at point-blank, dodged Basque Grand's cannonballs, and kept up with Alex Louis Armstrong. He generally did stuff that imitatible by even dudes like Batman.


YOU CAN NOT AIM DODGE 8 GUNSHOTS AT POINT BLANK

that is what we call "bullet timing"

do you even know what aim dodging is


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2012)

Genome debating

This is something you don't see everyday


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

this is reminding me why i dont


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2012)

Aim dodging

AIM DODGING


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> Look it up. There are plenty of fictional characters that use precog to dodge gunfire.



There's a _huge_ difference between dodging (e.g. _getting out of the way_ of the stream of fire) the stream of fire, and using a sword to continuously cut individual bullets in said stream of fire; especially when the aforementioned flood of lead calcs in at over 60 _bullets per second_.

Are there people who use precog to dodge bullet fire? Yes. But they dodge one or two bullets. Or they jump out of the way of the general direction of fire. But there is _no one_ in all of fiction who can stand in the middle of a stream of machinegun fire and come out unscathed without having bullet timing capabilities, regardless of whether or not the guy has precog. Not to mention that _cutting_ said bullets is a significantly more difficult task for obvious reasons.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> if your talking about the other scans your posted its because HE DIDNT KNOW SOMEONE WAS SHOOTING AT HIM



For pete's sake I was talking about the Hawkeye scan where he was facing her.




> i dont remember this, but snipers are waaaay faster than normal bullets



At least remember the source material before you spout that shit.




> YOU CAN NOT AIM DODGE 8 GUNSHOTS AT POINT BLANK



Lay off the all fucking caps

Then what the fuck do you call what Batman does all the time? 

I swear you can be obnoxious sometimes.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 1, 2012)

Bender said:


> For pete's sake I was talking about the Hawkeye scan where he was facing her.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or maybe post the scans your talking about instead of assuming everyone just knows what you mean by "THE TIME HAWKEYE SHOT HIM"


> Lay off the all fucking caps
> 
> Then what the fuck do you call what Batman does all the time?
> 
> I swear you can be obnoxious sometimes.



oh dear lord help me


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Lord Genome said:


> or maybe post the scans your talking about instead of assuming everyone just knows what you mean by "THE TIME HAWKEYE SHOT HIM"



You and Paula are the only one I'm talking to about this shit.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 1, 2012)

Edward rapes her. Korra can't do shit to him once he gets up in her face like all the Equalizt Chi-blockers are able to do so easily. His ability to mold the Earth is better than the earthbending she's shown and he has better reactions than her.

I'm not going to lie, I wasn't overly impressed with Korra's bending, at least not when I compared them to the GAang's. I honestly felt like _*any *_one of the GAang could beat her in a one element on one element fight, and even do it with ridiculous ease. I wasn't overly impressed with how much of a threat the Chi Blockers were in the series, but to be frank, that's only because Amon is somewhat of a Villan Sue (his takeover of the Stadium without anybody noticing or reacting despite multiple air ships patrolling the area and multiple benders in the stadium proved it for me). 

To be fair though, if she started off in Avatar State, she would pretty much rape.


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2012)

Ed is not a bullet timer and this thread is awful.


----------



## death1217 (Jul 1, 2012)

shitstorm ahoy, lol at anyone saying ed's not a bullet timer


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Jul 1, 2012)

Baroxio said:


> Korra can't do shit to him once he gets up in her face like all the Equalizt Chi-blockers are able to do so easily.



Stopped reading there.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 1, 2012)

death1217 said:


> shitstorm ahoy, lol at anyone saying ed's not a bullet timer



Considering even if one ignores the gatling gun feat (lol), he still fights guys who have zero problem doing so.


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2012)

death1217 said:


> shitstorm ahoy, lol at anyone saying ed's not a bullet timer



This shit has been beaten into the ground again and again over the years, starting with Ed vs. Naruto in like 2005, which was a shitstorm that basically amounted to "anyone with a gun can kill a ninja - Ed's a bullet timer - Ed wins" because Ed didn't have the feats to beat even preskip shit-tier Naruto so they made this bullet time thing up. 

Which is horseshit, aim dodging is not bullet dodging. As far as I remember nobody besides maaaaybe King Bradley is even remotely close to bullet timing.


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2012)

To remind everyone, a bullet timing character is someone who can be standing still, have a gun aimed and fired at them, start moving after the bullet has been fired - as a reaction to the bullet being fired - and dodge it, block it, or otherwise not take it in their face.

Nobody in FMA ever did anything close to that unless I'm forgetting something major.

Meanwhile, people like Ed, Batman, and your little sister can run around and dramatically reduce the chances of being shot. That's aim dodging and it's not impressive.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Ed is not a bullet timer



Which is complete bullshit because unless you want to state that the bullets from Father Cornello's gatling gun were subsonic, Ed's feat remains. Either that or you want to argue that dust somehow enables you to see through walls of stone thick and strong enough to stop bullets.



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> so they made this bullet time thing up.



Because, you know, if you have evidence to support a true conclusion, you're still making shit up.



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Which is horseshit, aim dodging is not bullet dodging. As far as I remember nobody besides maaaaybe King Bradley is even remotely close to bullet timing.



Aim dodging? Are you talking about Ed? Or Scar? Or who? Also, are you ever going to get around to proving your little assertion here or are you just going to let it stand on nothing more than say-so?

Furthermore, _maybe_ King Bradley? How the hell is that even a maybe? Since when does cutting a steam of bullets with your blade not make you a bullet timer?

Not to mention the various feats Ed and Scar have to show that they are bullet timers as well.



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> To remind everyone, a bullet timing character is someone who can be standing still, have a gun aimed and fired at them, start moving after the bullet has been fired - as a reaction to the bullet being fired - and dodge it, block it, or otherwise not take it in their face.



You mean like Scar who turned what would have otherwise been a lethal shot from Hawkeye into a grazing miss after only having noticed her _after_ she fired the bullet; not to mention that despite the odd angle he was being shot from and the fact that he did that while fighting Armstrong? Or Ed who erected a wall of stone to block Cornello's gatling gun _after_ Cornello started firing? Or Bradley who cut bullets with his sword?



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Nobody in FMA ever did anything close to that unless I'm forgetting something major.



Look above.


----------



## hammer (Jul 1, 2012)

ed makes a giant fucking machine gun out of the fucking ground.


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> Aim dodging? Are you talking about Ed? Or Scar? Or who?


All of them. And the burden of proof is on you, you're the one making the claim. 
The only way I could prove they're not bullet timers is if Ed said something like "there's no way I could dodge a bullet." which he probably didn't because that's fucking obvious and doesn't need to be explained to the audience.

You have to prove they are.



hammer said:


> ed makes a giant fucking machine gun out of the fucking ground.



He can't make complex moving parts. His one machinegun feat was, I believe, in the first anime, and it was in a gun factory.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> All of them. And the burden of proof is on you, you're the one making the claim.
> The only way I could prove they're not bullet timers is if Ed said something like "there's no way I could dodge a bullet." which he probably didn't because that's fucking obvious and doesn't need to be explained to the audience.
> 
> _*You have to prove they are.*_



And I've done that several times in this thread alone. And we even posted a link _within_ this very thread that linked to a thread discussing this very thing.

So I've upheld _my_ burden of proof. Now the onus is on _you_ to show that I am somehow mistaken be it by explaining how the feat is not what it is being portrayed to be or by showing highly contradicting evidence.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 1, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> All of them. And the burden of proof is on you, you're the one making the claim.
> The only way I could prove they're not bullet timers is if Ed said something like "there's no way I could dodge a bullet." which he probably didn't because that's fucking obvious and doesn't need to be explained to the audience.
> 
> You have to prove they are.



You either didn't read this thread or your reading comprehansion sucks.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> He can't make complex moving parts.



And why not, exactly?



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> His one machinegun feat was, I believe, in the first anime, and it was in a gun factory.



Because it's not like he has an entire arm made of metal or anything to use as parts...


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2012)

Sigh... touche, I didn't read the thread. And I'm not going to. Carry on.



paulatreides0 said:


> And why not, exactly?
> 
> Because it's not like he has an entire arm made of metal or anything to use as parts...


Because he can't. No alchemist has ever been shown making any kind of complex machinery.
Unless you count Basque Grand, again in the crappy first anime, and those were just really big, crude cannons, nothing with moving parts.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 1, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Sigh... touche, I didn't read the thread. And I'm not going to. Carry on.





->Stupid enough to try to start a debate without reading anything.
->Failed miserably.
->Also gave up instantly.

Why the hell is this guy a mod?


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Sigh... touche, I didn't read the thread. And I'm not going to. Carry on.



Then please refrain from walking into a thread and complain about someone's lack of proof or something's being bullshit without even bothering to read the arguments being made. It is ignorant.




Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Because he can't. No alchemist has ever been shown making any kind of complex machinery.



Which means that there is something preventing them from doing it at all? Need I even point out the huge gaps in that logic?

Simply because it wasn't done doesn't mean it isn't possible, and as far as we are aware there is absolutely nothing in the laws of alchemy preventing that so long as the law of equivalent exchange is maintained.


----------



## Asune (Jul 1, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> *Sigh... touche, I didn't read the thread. And I'm not going to. Carry on.*


----------



## hammer (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 1, 2012)

Should we also establish his genius and imaginative transmutations as well?


----------



## Bender (Jul 1, 2012)

Dude, I'd watch if I were you. He could ban you for trollish images.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 1, 2012)

But you see, the flaw in your reasoning is that you used actual proof. And as we know, simply because you showed something to be true (like bullet timing) doesn't mean you can actually do it.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2012)

Did someone say trollish images


----------



## hammer (Jul 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Should we also establish his genius and imaginative transmutations as well?


we can try


paulatreides0 said:


> But you see, the flaw in your reasoning is that you used actual proof. And as we know, simply because you showed something to be true (like bullet timing) doesn't mean you can actually do it.



I see the flaw in my logic


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 1, 2012)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Did someone say trollish images



I know. Not exactly a nice thing to say. It's just Beatrice being Beatrice. Can't help if she speaks the Truth.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 1, 2012)

I feel the same way about Ouja from Ryuki

So merciless 

So brutal


----------



## Asune (Jul 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I know. Not exactly a nice thing to say. It's just Beatrice being Beatrice. Can't help if she speaks the Truth.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jul 1, 2012)

Someone finally found it. Thanks a lot, hammer 
Yeah, Ed wins even more easily than before.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Should we also establish his genius and imaginative transmutations as well?



Edward is a well known genius. He's probably smarter than anyone in ATLA. Still, there's no denying Sokka's innovation skills


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jul 2, 2012)

Now you just have to prove it can fire anything , not that it would do you any good.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 2, 2012)

But before he proves it can fire anything, he must prove that it was indeed Ed who made it and not a copycat.


----------



## DarkBladex96 (Jul 2, 2012)

lol, Ed cant make complex machines nor is he a bullet timer.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 2, 2012)

DarkBladex96 said:


> lol, Ed cant make complex machines nor is he a bullet timer.



I like how you didn't state your reasons for why you think what you think.

I also like how you didn't refute any arguements that past posters have pointed out as to why Ed is a bullet timer or why he can make complex machines.

You debating skills are clearly top notch.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 2, 2012)

What an....interesting thread. :sanji


----------



## Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

Huntring said:


> I like how you didn't state your reasons for why you think what you think.
> 
> I also like how you didn't refute any arguements that past posters have pointed out as to why Ed is a bullet timer or why he can make complex machines.
> 
> You debating skills are clearly top notch.



Why. Can't. I. Rep. You.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 2, 2012)

Hrunting gets to share my throne with me.


----------



## Asune (Jul 2, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> But before he proves it can fire anything, he must prove that it was indeed Ed who made it and not a copycat.



It could just had come randomly without explanation from the earth, and Ed didn't created it


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 2, 2012)

Ed's reality marble allows him to get backup from the earth.


----------



## hammer (Jul 2, 2012)

so let me get this strait  he makes a a 3 barrel gun the size of three fucking cannons(they are guns) yet you claim he cant make something automatic?


----------



## Huntring (Jul 2, 2012)

Lightning Heavens said:


> Why. Can't. I. Rep. You.





Some sort of zombie said:


> Hrunting gets to share my throne with me.



I feel so special.


----------



## Asune (Jul 2, 2012)

Some sort of zombie said:


> Ed's reality marble allows him to get backup from the earth.



So even if he cannot create it, he still wins, because he has a broken reality marble


----------



## OS (Jul 2, 2012)

What's the consensus here?


----------



## Mabel (Jul 2, 2012)

oh, this is a nice thread.

and Korra is not exactly the smartest Avatar around you know, i find it hard shes gonna land a clean anything on Ed.
guns? please Ed will probably collapse the forest on her or something to pin her down. she aint no treebender.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What's the consensus here?



Basically Ed wins cuz he's bullet timed; and even though I tried to refute this on the premise that Scar has aim dodged it's agreed that Scar is also a bullet timer.


----------



## Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> What's the consensus here?



Huntring is the best 2012 poster.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 2, 2012)

Gentlemen, there _is_ such a thing as beating a dead horse.

Also:



DarkBladex96 said:


> lol, Ed cant make complex machines nor is he a bullet timer.



You're an idiot.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 2, 2012)

Beating a dead horse.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 2, 2012)

Lightning Heavens said:


> Huntring is the best 2012 poster.



I like how everyone is conviently forgeting about ThanatoSeraph.


----------



## Im The Evil Mastermind (Jul 2, 2012)

I think he integrated so well people don't even realize he's not been here a year.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 2, 2012)

Aspergin the Hedgehog said:


> That you're fucking terrible.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

Huntring said:


> I like how everyone is conviently forgeting about ThanatoSeraph.



As Zombie said. He's too well integrated into the system.


----------



## Asune (Jul 2, 2012)

Huntring said:


> I like how everyone is conviently forgeting about ThanatoSeraph.



ThanatoSeraph is a Dandy's dupe possibly


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 2, 2012)

Huntring, what fictions do you like?


----------



## Huntring (Jul 2, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Huntring, what fictions do you like?



Of the top of my head

The Ravages of Time (obviously)
Tower of God
One Piece
Toriko
the legend of galactic heroes
Berserk
Vinland Saga
Vagabond
Beelzubub
Buster Keel 
Devil May Cry
Dark Souls

And a lot more that I'm to lazy to list or can't remember...................


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2012)

Aspergin the Hedgehog said:


> Your mom is also my dupe.



DAAAYUM

No he didn't.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 2, 2012)

Aspergin the Hedgehog said:


> Your mom is also my dupe.


Made me lol IRL for some reason. 



Huntring said:


> Of the top of my head
> 
> The Ravages of Time (obviously)
> Tower of God
> ...


Sounds good.

You'll find plenty of other OBDers who like those and other similar series.


----------



## Asune (Jul 2, 2012)

Aspergin the Hedgehog said:


> Your mom is also my dupe.



Already told you, you became to repetitive


----------



## Mabel (Jul 2, 2012)

posting in a dead horse.


----------



## OS (Jul 2, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Beat me to it.



Wouldn't have been funny though.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Wouldn't have been funny though.



Bitchin new set OS


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 2, 2012)

Shut up, OS.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> Wouldn't have been funny though.



You find people mocking you funny...................................

OS, are you masochistic?


----------



## Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

Huntring said:


> You find people mocking you funny...................................
> 
> OS, are you masochistic?



He comes into a forum where most of the regs find him a joke. Bite me if I'm wrong, but you might be right.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 2, 2012)

Huntring said:


> *The Ravages of Time (obviously)*
> Tower of God
> One Piece
> Toriko
> ...



I'm only very familiar with the bolded, and they are all great.


----------



## OS (Jul 2, 2012)

Basilikos said:


> Shut up, OS.


No effect.


Huntring said:


> You find people mocking you funny...................................
> 
> OS, are you masochistic?


Naw, I don't mind people that can do good insults insulting me. Dandy, Saga, and CD being the leaders.

btw, meaning to ask. Is your name supposed to be Hrunting?


----------



## Ice (Jul 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> No effect.
> 
> Naw, I don't mind people that can do good insults insulting me. Dandy, Saga, and CD being the leaders.
> 
> btw, meaning to ask. Is your name supposed to be Hrunting?



So...You're not masochistic but you like people insulting you? So much logic.


----------



## Huntring (Jul 2, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> I'm only very familiar with the bolded, and they are all great.



You like The Ravages of Time?  That's pretty rare.  



Original Sin said:


> No effect.
> 
> Naw, I don't mind people that can do good insults insulting me. Dandy, Saga, and CD being the leaders.
> 
> btw, meaning to ask. Is your name supposed to be Hrunting?



It's suppose to be exactly as it is.

People just get Hrunting and Huntring mixed up.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2012)

Lightning Heavens said:


> So...You're not masochistic but you like people insulting you? So much logic.



@Huntring

Kudos for love for Berserk, One Piece broski


----------



## OS (Jul 2, 2012)

Lightning Heavens said:


> So...You're not masochistic but you like people insulting you? So much logic.



Oh look, someone can't read. I don't mind them making fun of me. They are funny about it. If you have a social life or any friends surely you understand people talk shit to each other and laugh at their jokes



Aspergin the Hedgehog said:


> Fucking Terrible says
> the only thing i care from that
> is he spelled the name wrong
> if i am thinking of his intentions correctly
> ...


Die


----------



## Asune (Jul 2, 2012)

Such an optimistic point of view must I say


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 2, 2012)

Huntring said:


> You like The Ravages of Time?  That's pretty rare.





What's not to like 

Although on a more serious note, yeah, I'm a pretty big fan. Lu Bu is pretty fucking boss himself. Although I'm only up to about volume 10, stopped reading it a while back and hadn't really had much free time to catch up and I've been occupying a lot of time with watching mecha instead of reading any kind of manga.


----------



## Asune (Jul 2, 2012)

Checking the poll
6 votes for Korra
5 votes for Ed


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> What's not to like
> 
> Although on a more serious note, yeah, I'm a pretty big fan. Lu Bu is pretty fucking boss himself. Although I'm only up to about volume 10, stopped reading it a while back and hadn't really had much free time to catch up and I've been occupying a lot of time with watching mecha instead of reading any kind of manga.



.....Damn he's actually fucking her while he's on the throne? 

That is some bossin shit.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bender said:


> .....Damn he's actually fucking her while he's on the throne?
> 
> That is some bossin shit.



Ehhh....no....

That's a child. And he's sitting on the child. The older man, that's Dong Zhuo, a Chinese warlord. The young _boy_, that's the Emperor of China who Dong Zhuo is essentially dethroning. Dong Zhuo's comment reflects that, because the Emperor, who is normally considered a mortal god is being lowered to the status of Dong Zhuo's seat cushion.


----------



## Bender (Jul 2, 2012)

paulatreides0 said:


> Ehhh....no....



Oh...Damn I have some dirty shit going on in my mind. :S



> That's a child. And he's sitting on the child. That's Dong Zhuo, a Chinese warlord. That's the emperor who Dong Zhuo is essentially dethroning. Dong Zhuo's comment reflects that, because the Emperor, who is normally considered a mortal god is being lowered to the status of Dong Zhuo's seat cushion.



The art seems reminiscent of the manga I'm currently reading Blood and Steel.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 2, 2012)

Bender said:


> Oh...Damn I have some dirty shit going on in my mind. :S



Yes. Yes you do.


----------



## OS (Jul 2, 2012)

Asune said:


> Checking the poll
> 6 votes for Korra
> 5 votes for Ed


Make it 7 for korra


paulatreides0 said:


> Ehhh....no....
> 
> That's a child. And he's sitting on the child. The older man, that's Dong Zhuo, a Chinese warlord. The young _boy_, that's the Emperor of China who Dong Zhuo is essentially dethroning. Dong Zhuo's comment reflects that, because the Emperor, who is normally considered a mortal god is being lowered to the status of Dong Zhuo's seat cushion.



don't know where he got fuckin the kid.


----------



## paulatreides0 (Jul 2, 2012)

Original Sin said:


> don't know where he got fuckin the kid.



And I don't care to find out either...

Although, I forgot to mention, that Ravages of Time actually used to be quasi popular amongst OBD regs IIRC. It came up in the convo quite a few times too.


----------



## Basilikos (Jul 2, 2012)

Bender said:


> .....Damn he's actually fucking her while he's on the throne?
> 
> That is some bossin shit.





paulatreides0 said:


> Ehhh....no....
> 
> That's a child. And he's sitting on the child. The older man, that's Dong Zhuo, a Chinese warlord. The young _boy_, that's the Emperor of China who Dong Zhuo is essentially dethroning. Dong Zhuo's comment reflects that, because the Emperor, who is normally considered a mortal god is being lowered to the status of Dong Zhuo's seat cushion.





Bender said:


> Oh...Damn I have some dirty shit going on in my mind. :S





paulatreides0 said:


> Yes. Yes you do.


----------

